# spamassassin y2010 bug

## jbryner

Never thought twitter was useful until this: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdmoore
> 
> Y2010 bug strikes SpamAssassin (from Mirrel): http://bit.ly/6JtPsM
> ...

 

Sure enough: 

https://issues.apache.org/SpamAssassin/show_bug.cgi?id=6269

Someone apparently never thought spamassassin would be used past 2010?  :Wink:  So all email with dates after 1/1/2010 automagically gets spam points.

on gentoo the rule is in /usr/share/spamassassin/72_active.cf

```

grep DATE_PAST /usr/share/spamassassin/72_active.cf

##{ FH_DATE_PAST_20XX

header   FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      Date =~ /20[1-9][0-9]/ [if-unset: 2006]

describe FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      The date is grossly in the future.

##} FH_DATE_PAST_20XX

```

To fix override the rule in your local.cf file adding an override for whatever you think 'grossly in the future' means now: 

```

nano -w /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

#y2010 bug

##{ FH_DATE_PAST_20XX

header   FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      Date =~ /20[2-9][0-9]/ [if-unset: 2006]

describe FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      The date is grossly in the future.

##} FH_DATE_PAST_20XX

```

A hack to be sure, but at least you'll get the email about when it's fixed in a better way!

----------

## saellaven

The fix was pushed out this morning... run sa-update and you'll pull in the change to 202X.

----------

## toralf

If I run 

```
 sa-update --checkonly  -D  
```

I get something like : 

```
...

[17179] dbg: channel: attempting channel updates.spamassassin.org

[17179] dbg: channel: update directory /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/updates_spamassassin_org

[17179] dbg: channel: channel cf file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/updates_spamassassin_org.cf

[17179] dbg: channel: channel pre file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/updates_spamassassin_org.pre

[17179] dbg: dns: 1.2.3.updates.spamassassin.org => 895075, parsed as 895075

[17179] dbg: channel: updates.spamassassin.org: update available, not downloading in checkonly mode

[17179] dbg: diag: updates complete, exiting with code 0

...
```

but I don't have a directory /var/lib/spamassassin ?!?

----------

## cach0rr0

weird. i have that directory on mine. 

nonetheless

```

sa-update --updatedir /usr/share/spamassassin -D
```

(or whatever is appropriate for you)

my SA is called through amavisd-new, though, and I update once a day with a quickie (ugly) script

```

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/sa-update --updatedir /usr/share/spamassassin --debug --nogpg --channel updates.spamassassin.org

/sbin/runscript /etc/init.d/amavisd stop

/usr/bin/killall -9 amavisd

/bin/rm /var/amavisd/amavisd.pid

/bin/rm /var/amavisd/amavisd.lock

/sbin/runscript /etc/init.d/amavisd start

```

----------

## toralf

Hhm, now I've that dir too, but there was something wired.

----------

